# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  آموزش و دانلود OCX

## noorsoft

از اونجایی که اغلب دوستان توی ساخت اکتیوایکس مشکل دارن اگه دوستان همکاری کنن و تو این تاپیک آموزش ساخت اکتیوایکس را بذاریم و اگه کسی اکتیوایکسی لازم داره بگه تا دوستانی که توانایی این کار را دارند انجام بدن البته من خودم سعی میکنم هر چی دوستان لازم دازن سریع درست کنم ولی کمک دوستان یه چیز دیگست

حالا هر کس پیشنهاد یا سوال داره من در خدمتم

----------


## noorsoft

کتاب Pdf برای اکتیوایکس

----------


## MMR_1344

سلام دوست عزیز از اینکه آموزش ActiveX را قراردادی ممنون اگر میتونی آموزش OCX را هم بزاری متشکر خواهم شد

----------


## noorsoft

> سلام دوست عزیز از اینکه آموزش ActiveX را قراردادی ممنون اگر میتونی آموزش OCX را هم بزاری متشکر خواهم شد


دوست من ActiveX - OCX - Component همه یکی هستند

----------


## noorsoft

درس اول

طریقه درست کردن یک کنترل ساده 
ابتدا یک UserConrol به پروژه خود اضافه کنید
و نام کنترل را به نام دلخواه تغییر دهید
سپس برای این کنترل Property & event تعریف نمایید
مثال
تعریف خاصیت BackCoor برای کنترل جدید

Public Property Let BackColor(byval Value as OleColor)
    usercontrol.BackColor=Vlue
end property
تعریف Let - هنگامی که کاربر کنترل را تنظیم می کند این رخداد روی میدهد
Public Property Get BackColor() as  OleColor
    BackColor=usercontrol.BackColor
end Property
 
این قسمت برای برگردادن اطلاعات به کاربر نوشته میشه

----------


## noorsoft

اگه متوجه شده باشید خاصیتهایی که با حالت بالا تعریف میشن موقع اجرا از بین میرن و یا اگر فرمی که کنترل روی آن قرار گرفته بسته شود و دوباره باز شود تنظیماتی که شما کرده اید از بین میرود

برای ذخیره شدم خاصیتهای تعریف شده


Sub Usercontrol_writeProperty()
  propbag.writeproperty "BackColor",usercontrol.BackColor
End sub

----------


## noorsoft

این اکتیو ایکس شبیه سازی منو های عمودی OutLook حتما ببینید

----------


## j.farazani

سلام
دوست عزیز از تاپیکی که راه انداختی خیلی ممنونم
مقاله رو خوندم خیلی مفید و عالی بود
اما ocx که گذاشتی خطای زیر رو داره



> license information for this components not found . you dont have an appropriate license to use this functionality in the design environment

----------


## noorsoft

> سلام
> دوست عزیز از تاپیکی که راه انداختی خیلی ممنونم
> مقاله رو خوندم خیلی مفید و عالی بود
> اما ocx که گذاشتی خطای زیر رو داره


شما باید زحمت رجیستر کردنش را خودتون بکشید

----------


## noorsoft

برای خواندن تغییرات ذخیره شده در یک کنترل به صورت زیر عمل می کنیم
 

Sub Usercontrol_ReadProperty()
   Backcolor=  propbag.readproperty( "BackColor")
End sub

----------


## readnews2007

با سلام آقا من یه تازه کارم و چند تا سوال داشتم 
اول اینکه Dll , Ocx واسه چی به وجود اومدن ؟‌ 
من تو دیتابیس خوبم تا حالا هم چند تا برنامه نوشتم اما !‌
دوم هم :‌ ActiveX Dll,ActiveX Exe,ActiveX Control چه فرقهایی باهم دارند و پسوند کدومشون OCx میشه و پسوند کدومشون Dll  
فقط نگو برو کتاب بخر که نه اینجا پیدا میشه و نه حال خواندن 200 صفحه کتاب رو دارم !‌
حالا ممنون میشم اگه کمکم کنی !‌

----------


## noorsoft

از دوستانی که به این بحث علاقه دارن میخام اگه اکتیوایکسی لازم دارن بگن تا آموزشش را تو این تاپیک بذاریم

----------


## ab_ba

ocx دیداری (visual) هست یعنی شما روی فرمتون یک چیزی میبینید مثل Textbox ولی DLL دیداری (visual) نیست مثل DAO

----------


## noorsoft

دوستان اگه اکتیو ایکس خاصی لازم دارین بگین تا با آموزشش اینجا مطرح کنیم

----------


## MMR_1344

دوست عزیز اگر بتونی به آموزشت ادامه بدی متشکر خواهیم شد

----------


## omidsha

> با سلام آقا من یه تازه کارم و چند تا سوال داشتم 
> اول اینکه Dll , Ocx واسه چی به وجود اومدن ؟‌ 
> من تو دیتابیس خوبم تا حالا هم چند تا برنامه نوشتم اما !‌
> دوم هم :‌ ActiveX Dll,ActiveX Exe,ActiveX Control چه فرقهایی باهم دارند و پسوند کدومشون OCx میشه و پسوند کدومشون Dll  
> فقط نگو برو کتاب بخر که نه اینجا پیدا میشه و نه حال خواندن 200 صفحه کتاب رو دارم !‌
> حالا ممنون میشم اگه کمکم کنی !‌


ActiveX Control :فناوری که برای طراحی کنترلر های ویژه و ویژوال از اون استفاده می کنیم و پسوندش ocx است.

ActiveX Exe:خودمم نمی دونم اگه کسی می دونه توضیح بزاره.
ActiveX Dll:قلب ویندوز تمام کلاس های ویندوز و توابع آن در ActiveX Dll طبقه بندی شده و پسوندش هم dll دیگه

----------


## Sal2010

سلام
اگه ممکنه نحوه تریس یک پروژه اکتیوایکس را توضیح بدهید ( در داخل خود پروژه)

----------


## nima4221

سلام
ممكنه كه كد مربوط به تتنظيم فونت يك Lable رو هم بنويسيد.

----------


## ModernWarfare

سلام
میخاستم وقتی کاربر از برنامه *خارج* میشه رزولیشن صفحه حالتی که قبل از ورود به برنامه بوده بشه(چون موقع ورود رزولیشنش رو تغییر دادم)

----------


## butterfly8528

> سلام
> میخاستم وقتی کاربر از برنامه خارج میشه رزولیشن صفحه حالتی که قبل از ورود به برنامه بوده بشه(چون موقع ورود رزولیشنش رو تغییر دادم)


سلام .

هنگام ورود به برنامه رزولیشن فعلی سیستم رو در دو متغیر ذخیره کنید و هنگام خروج از برنامه رزولیشن رو به مقادیر ذخیره شده در متغیر ها تغییر بدید .

----------


## ModernWarfare

> سلام .
> 
> هنگام ورود به برنامه رزولیشن فعلی سیستم رو در دو متغیر ذخیره کنید و هنگام خروج از برنامه رزولیشن رو به مقادیر ذخیره شده در متغیر ها تغییر بدید .


چجوری بگیرم.کدشو میخام در واقع :لبخند گشاده!:

----------

